# Hiya! Im New! :)



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

New to the community AND still kinda fresh with owning a horse...it's been about 3 solid months since I got my first horse India...she is a 9 year old Quarter Horse...and she is sweet for the most part but can be a lil' stubborn, (kinda like myself--hehe)... Im still learning and still not as confident as I would like to be, but I hear it just takes time...anyways I hope to learn some things off this forumsite 
~Katie


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

hello and welcome  what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome and congratulations on being a horse owner!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! be sure and post lots of pics! we love pictures!


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome...I just now posted a pic


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome...I do just pleasure riding...nothing special BUT I did try barrels the other day...she knows what she's doing! Lol...so I might look into that soon!


----------



## Horsehairextensions (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Kailey


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome, nice to meet you. Where did you post a photo of your baby?


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks...and my name is Katie...Kailie is my daughter's name...and to be a lil more clear...kailiejaykiss stands for my 3 kids....Kailie, AJ, and Markis...I squished their names together, lol. 

And yes Andrea I sure did...you can find them in the pictures tab...i believe the title is "Let's try this again...India"? Might be on the second page 

Thanks for the welcome ))


----------

